# Swimming pools for dogs



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Don't laugh, I'm seriously considering this. 

My Bowie and the labrador, Coal, LOVE water. Coal will lie in puddles left after rain with such a wistful look on his face I feel terrible. We don't get out to the lake as often as they/we would like with gas what it is, but summer is here, it is hot, and my boys would love to cool off. Archer will probably paw/wade too, but the other two will lie or roll in water all day if I let them.

So, I'd like to get them a sort of kiddie pool they can cool off in, but with their strong doggy nails I'm not sure if one would hold up for more than a few minutes. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

My labs have had a pool for years. I use the hard plastic ones that are about a foot deep an about 60" around. They last for 2-3 years. I started buying them when they cost about $6.00 apiece, I see this year they are wanting $15.00 apiece. But the dogs have such a great time. I also use these for the duck ponds.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I use the large kiddie pools for my collies...the ones with the slide as those are stronger. You can use the smaller ones (thinner) but I can get 2 yrs out of the thick ones and one year out of the others. The reason they do not last is not because of claws- it is because the sun breaks down the plastic and then they crack- usually around the edge first. I then use those for ducks/geese for the summer season until the edge comes off completely. If you lay the pool on a flat area, the claws are not an issue, though you will want to keep claws trimmed. I will say you will want to be sure to drain the pools daily so mosquitos do not breed in the water.


----------



## Steffiej (Jul 7, 2007)

I get one every year for my great pyr, and I'll be getting an extra one this year for my two english bulldogs. (The Pyr's is in the goat pen, bully babies cannot go in the goat pen, lol)


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

I got a small doggie pool made out of that heavy vinyl/ plastic stuff. It stands up just fine to their nails and my pug has vicious toenails.  I got it last year at Petsmart for about $8. My dogs are all small so you might want a bigger one for your dogs. You do need to drain them daily, so if you get a bigger one get your DH to drain it for you since you're pregnant. They are pretty heavy when they're full of water. One other really good use for them also that I've found is that they are great to give my dogs a bath in. 

And I'm sure you can find the same kind of little pool at Walmart and maybe even for cheaper. I just got this one at Petsmart cause it was just the right size for my pups.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

I get my dogs a large hard plastic kiddie pool each year at WalMart. I think I paid $10 for mine last year and will probably need to replace it this year.


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

I get the dogs kiddie pools too...the grand kids share! lol


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have four dogs and found that the pool and water mixture (soft ground) really tore up my lawn...I had mud pits! I don't have the pool up yet but am going to make like a sand lot for the pool to set on, reinforced on the sides with railroad (or similar) ties.. Will reduce mud in the pool, mud in the yard and will make it so I can have a nice level area under the pool. Probably will cut down on muddy dogs, too!

Mon


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I use an old stock tank. Angel loves it. 










She can't swim in it, but if she squats down a bit, she can get everything but her head under the water.

Cathy


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Macybaby said:


> I use an old stock tank. Angel loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, that is my Daisy, being a lab she will swim anywhere. If there is water she will be in it, the human pool, duck pool, or the trough's. She will be swimming.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Great pictures!!!!! Dogs are so much fun


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Our big guy LOVES to swim, but I got him a kiddie pool one year and he refused to go near it! Laid about 10 feet away and gave it dirty looks. I tried treats, toys, I even got in but no luck!  Maybe he's just spoiled as we have a lot of "real" lakes around but I thought he'd like it just to cool off. Oh well


----------

